
Roxy Is Building Amazon Alexa for Businesses - camurban
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/ex-amazon-microsoft-employees-launching-business-focused-digital-assistant-roxy/
======
maebert
Interesting to see this; wonder whether they can beat Amazon in the b2b race.
I heard they're giving out Echos to Boutique hotels for free.

